# My Media missing atop the My Recordings page



## cinistur (May 15, 2012)

This started yesterday. Only external drive users would know if it's missing or not.
*BEFORE YESTERDAY*
Press DVR once=DISH On Demand, Press DVR twice=My Recordings, Press DVR a third time=Multimedia
*AFTER YESTERDAY*
Something screwy happened to My Media placement at the top of My Recordings page. It's not there anymore. It used to sit atop the list of recorded programs. If one were to press the DVR button three times in a row you could access My Media except if a recording was in progress. Then you would have to press the down button to highlight My Media, then press select. Either way it was the most direct route in achieving your external drive's recorded programs. Now you have to take more steps to get to the same page. Has anyone else who has an external drive attached to their ViP722k seen the same thing happen to them? Missing My Media at the top of My Recordings page. Spoke with three agents at Dish, 2 didn't have external drives, one did but doesn't know of any problem at the time of our conversation.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

:welcome_s

Have you tried a hard reboot (unplug the box, wait 20 seconds, plug it back in and patiently let it do its thing). That frequently fixes many problems.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I had it happen to me and my 722k, but also, my recordings were missing. An unplug reset resolved the issue.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you scroll down, it is item 6 on the list. Thanks.



cinistur said:


> This started yesterday. Only external drive users would know if it's missing or not.
> *BEFORE YESTERDAY*
> Press DVR once=DISH On Demand, Press DVR twice=My Recordings, Press DVR a third time=Multimedia
> *AFTER YESTERDAY*
> Something screwy happened to My Media placement at the top of My Recordings page. It's not there anymore. It used to sit atop the list of recorded programs. If one were to press the DVR button three times in a row you could access My Media except if a recording was in progress. Then you would have to press the down button to highlight My Media, then press select. Either way it was the most direct route in achieving your external drive's recorded programs. Now you have to take more steps to get to the same page. Has anyone else who has an external drive attached to their ViP722k seen the same thing happen to them? Missing My Media at the top of My Recordings page. Spoke with three agents at Dish, 2 didn't have external drives, one did but doesn't know of any problem at the time of our conversation.


----------



## cinistur (May 15, 2012)

I tried a hard reboot without success. I still have my first DVR from Dish in '01, the Dish Player-PVR501. Quite familiar with isolation exercises. I'm trying to find out whether or not anyone else has the same issue as mine. Does anyone have an external drive connected to a ViP722k? PC app shortcuts are there to save time and movement. That's all I'm looking for since this started a couple of days ago. Do you know of any updates that would prevent My Media to go missing from the top of My Recordings page? Scrolling down to item 6 is getting away from a desired shortcut. Pressing DVR 3 times in a row is far easier than what you are suggesting. I get there without lifting my thumb. What could be simpler than that? From the day I added my external drive which was a long time I've been able to use my method without any change.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

You don't have to scroll down as I remember it just press the number 6 on the remote.


----------



## mtsmagic (Jul 6, 2011)

Also on 3/25, my external HD vanished. Not just the "my media" vanishing from menu, but listing showing "no device attached to USB." I checked and all looked fine. Power cycling the 722 did not fix anything. Power cycling the HDD solved the problem.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Did someone do a sort on the list?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I just had this happen today on my 722K, L750.

Turn off the EHD and turn it on. Play with the connections. Hot plug the EHD.

Eventually it will be recognized.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

My EHDs are not powered up unless I plan to use it to save wear and tear.

This is also how I use them on the computer.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I use bare drives and a SATA to USB docking station.

Once in a great while the DVR seems to stumble when I turn on the docking station. Usually, just turning it off, waiting a few minutes and turning it back on brings it back. 

When that doesnt work, I pull the bare drive from the interface and plug it back in, while the docking station is powered up. This works surprisingly well. Note the SATA interface is designed with support for hot plugging.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

bnborg said:


> I use bare drives and a SATA to USB docking station.
> 
> Once in a great while the DVR seems to stumble when I turn on the docking station. Usually, just turning it off, waiting a few minutes and turning it back on brings it back.
> 
> When that doesn't work, I pull the bare drive from the interface and plug it back in, while the docking station is powered up. This works surprisingly well. Note the SATA interface is designed with support for hot plugging.


The interface is designed for hot docking. This does not mean that it is good for a spinning drive to be pulled out. There is always the chance of damaging it when it is running.

IN a server for instance when you are pulling a bad drive for replacement you don't really care if you damage it.


----------

